# 1st steps!



## dianesara (Dec 30, 2010)

I am a midwife/ midwife Tutor from N. Ireland, currently half way through a 2 year contract in Kampala, Uganda, and am in the very very early stages of considering my next steps....potentially a move to Portugal probably Lisbon, on recommendation of a friend. it will be completely dependant on availability of work, in which not speaking the language, a job in health care may be difficult. I also have a teaching qualification so would be covered to teach in schools/ uni. I would appreciate any contacts or info as to where best to start job hunting English Speaking jobs!! I will be bringing a child so anyone with school recommendations also would be great.

Ta
D


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

dianesara said:


> I am a midwife/ midwife Tutor from N. Ireland, currently half way through a 2 year contract in Kampala, Uganda, and am in the very very early stages of considering my next steps....potentially a move to Portugal probably Lisbon, on recommendation of a friend. it will be completely dependant on availability of work, in which not speaking the language, a job in health care may be difficult. I also have a teaching qualification so would be covered to teach in schools/ uni. I would appreciate any contacts or info as to where best to start job hunting English Speaking jobs!! I will be bringing a child so anyone with school recommendations also would be great.
> 
> Ta
> D


Sorry to say that English speaking jobs are practically non-existent outside of low-paid seasonal jobs in the tourist industry....


----------



## kate1717 (Jan 10, 2011)

You could try Cambridge School for teaching possibilities as they often look for English teachers.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Feb 7, 2011)

notlongnow said:


> Sorry to say that English speaking jobs are practically non-existent outside of low-paid seasonal jobs in the tourist industry....


This is not what I want to hear. I was hoping demand for native speaking English teachers would be relatively high. 

This situation does not sound like the scenario my brother encountered in Buenos Aires. An online TEFL qualification was enough to get him an income which covered his costs and enabled him to stay for a year.

In the interview he was asked was 2 questions: (1) Are you a native speaker (to which he replied yes) and (2) when you can you start!

I was planning to invest in a fairly expense TEFl course before heading over to Lisbon but I'm definitely going to check directly with language schools with regards to job prospects before spending all that money.

The following link lists the websites of some schools:

English Language Schools in Portugal

I thought there'd be more English speaking ex-pats making a living this way.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

It is I am sure down to the population sizes. 

Portugal has a relatively small population so this has the effect of reducing the scale of demand. 

The benefit is of course, no overcrowding


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Teaching English...may be an option, but more in Lisbon that in the Algarve I would say. However, if you only speak English, you are immediately behind everyone who can speak English AND Portuguese.

I am not trying to rain on anyone's parade, just to be realistic about how things are here.


----------

